# I am a newbie and need big help regarding cpu clock speed



## Adish (Oct 17, 2021)

Hello, I am really frustraed with this problem
I have an intel _*i7 10510u max turbo speed is 4.9ghz*_ I want to play games at 3.3 ghz constant so I set turbo ratio limit to *33* but whenever I play GTA , the turbo clock dips down to 2.4ghz eventho I set it to run at 3.3ghz *Why? does this happen* I want it to run at 3.3ghz Pls help Im frustrated

I searched internet and they say something about power limits, Im a noob when it comes to this can someone help me resolve this issue?
I want it to stay 3.3ghz without any dip while gaming


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2021)

Because it's not magic, all hardware has limits.

The main limits you would be hitting are power limits, and thermal limits. @unclewebb can give the best advice on this one


----------



## Adish (Oct 17, 2021)

is there anyway to get past the power limit?  I get really less fps due to this clock speed

I searched internet and there seems to be options for disabling power limits,  I dont know if itll work   is it possible to disable power limit through throttlestop?
@unclewebb   thank you for creating this program   you are an amazing person


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2021)

Adish said:


> is there anyway to get past the power limit?  I get really less fps due to this clock speed
> 
> I searched internet and there seems to be options for disabling power limits,  I dont know if itll work   is it possible to disable power limit through throttlestop?
> @unclewebb   thank you for creating this program   you are an amazing person


You need to know which limiter you are hitting.

If its thermal, fixing issues with the cooling will help.
If its power, tweaking values may help (disabling IGP if it has two GPUs, locking to a middle GHz value instead of right at the max)
You're on mains power, with a working battery, yes? Original charger?

Unclewebb can help tell you which of those it is, and go from there


----------



## Adish (Oct 17, 2021)

Mussels said:


> You need to know which limiter you are hitting.
> 
> If its thermal, fixing issues with the cooling will help.
> If its power, tweaking values may help (disabling IGP if it has two GPUs, locking to a middle GHz value instead of right at the max)
> ...


I dont think the issue is thermal

I have two gpus yes, and my max clock speed is 4.9ghz and I tried to lock mine to 3.2ghz but while gaming it dips to 2.4ghz
yes I use the original charger and stuff        Im on a laptop         cooling is fine   even with 3.2ghz I should be able to stay under 90 degrees celsius easily


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2021)

You're the one with the laptop and the software - you'll have to monitor and tell me (and UW when he wakes up) what the software is showing. 

Try locking to say, 2.8 and see what happens. Does it still tank to 2.4? You mention "should" be under 90C... but is it? you need to tell me.


Download and run HWinfo64, leave it running before and after one of these gaming sessions (without your clock changes!) and post a screenshot - it'll show us a lot of info


----------



## pavle (Oct 17, 2021)

Indeed. Adish, you never informed us about your CPU temperatures. Two reasons your CPU does that - either it isn't used as much and doesn't need to hit higher clocks, or the second - it's hot or draws too much power. How much power is your mainboard set to give your CPU (max.)?


----------



## Adish (Oct 17, 2021)

Alright guys,  I will do some gaming     but for now I did a TS Bench and I will show the complete results   




here are my settings   I set to 2.8ghz  as requested by mussels

and I got bad news,  during ts bench I took a notice  and it still dips to exactly around 2.4ghz   

 

The temps seem be to fine  not going more than 80C
also for reference  I will include the throttlestop screen before I started doing the TS Bench


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 17, 2021)

The 10510U is a low power processor with a 15W TDP rating. It is designed to slow down so it does not exceed 15W. That is exactly what ThrottleStop shows. Power limit throttling at 14.9W. Your CPU is running exactly as intended.

Can it go higher than 15W? Maybe. Post a screenshot of the ThrottleStop TPL window.


----------



## Adish (Oct 17, 2021)

I reverted the throttlestop settings for now cause I was getting massive stutters with 2.4ghz clock speed dip  also @unclewebb here is the TPL window


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 17, 2021)

Your TPL settings show that your CPU is set to throttle at 15W. That is the typical default setting.

Set PL1 to 30W and check the MMIO Lock box. Do another test and watch ThrottleStop to see if your CPU can maintain more than 15W. Some laptops are hard locked to 15W and there is nothing you can do about that. I have seen some 10510U go over 50W. It all depends on what a manufacturer has left unlocked. Set your turbo ratios back to at least 40 when testing.


----------



## Adish (Oct 17, 2021)

Like this?   are these settings fine     about to do a TS Bench

*
Also, here is some TDP stuff about my cpu i7 10510U specified by Intel   it says 25W  I dont what this is    but maybe helpful i guess @unclewebb *


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 17, 2021)

Adish said:


> Like this?


Yes.

The first line of the Intel specifications is exactly what I told you. The 10510U has a 15W TDP rating. It can go up to 25W but long term, it is set to throttle so it does not exceed 15W.

What is the verdict? After you made those changes to ThrottleStop, can you run long term beyond 15W or does your computer still throttle down to 15W? Open Limit Reasons and watch for throttling. Run something simple like a Cinebench R20 or R23 test so you can watch CPU speed, power consumption and any reasons for throttling while Cinebench is running.









						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2021)

It's a 15W chip, but the laptop maker can choose to allow 25W - they can also choose not to.

Intel U chips are low power consumption models, NOT gaming models. See if UW's settings allow you to use that extra 10W


----------



## Adish (Oct 18, 2021)

Bad news    Its still throttling down to 15W,  ahhh


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 18, 2021)

The 10510U is a fantastic chip when the power limits are left unlocked. 
The same CPU is not nearly as much fun when locked down to 15W.


----------



## Adish (Oct 18, 2021)

I guess there is no way to permanently unlock it I guess
seeing the first few seconds showing 50W is amazing and then it dips to 15W


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 18, 2021)

Adish said:


> I guess there is no way to permanently unlock it


Your computer is likely using an embedded controller (EC) that is programmed to send a 15W power limit to the CPU. There is no known way to bypass this limit.

Next time you buy a laptop, now you know what features to look for. Good cooling and fully unlocked turbo power limits.


----------



## Adish (Oct 18, 2021)

thanks a lot unclewebb,   also one more question  instead of disabling speedstep in bios,  I use  throttlestop to keep it disabled and run it while gaming
is it perfectly fine?
I run my games at 2.3ghz  speedstep disabled with throttlestop


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 18, 2021)

Your computer is using the newer Speed Shift Technology (SST). That means whether you decide to enable or disable SpeedStep makes zero difference. SpeedStep has no control over your CPU speed when Speed Shift is enabled.

When Speed Shift is enabled, try using the Speed Shift Min and Max values in the TPL window to control your CPU speed. Make sure you check the Speed Shift box.


----------



## Adish (Oct 18, 2021)

yes but If I use speed shift and go over 2.4ghz  it will still throttle back down  due to 15W limit  

guess sticking with 2.3ghz is only option now sadly


----------

